# Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller



## er2de2 (22. Oktober 2011)

Jeder von euch hat sicher mindestens einmal in einem Onlineshop bestellt. Egal ob sich um Tackle handelt oder es sich um etwas ganz anderes handelt. Angefangen von Angel-Tackle über Ebay bis Zalando, meine Frage zielt in diesem Fall aber auf den Paketzusteller ab!

In der letzten Zeit sammelten ich bzw. meine Frau einige Erfahrungen mit den so tollen Paketdienstleistern. Doch mein letztes Erlebnis ärgerte mich wieder einmal gewaltig.
…
In einem Privatverkauf hatte ich eine Artikel erworben, der Handel war binnen Minuten abgeschlossen, am Folgetag (Montag) hat der Verkäufer am Nachmittag das Paket bei Hermes abgegeben. Laut unserer Vereinbarung hatte ich es mir schon in die Firma senden lassen. Da bekanntlich die Paketdienstleister lausige Zustellzeiten haben, dann wenn wir selbst der Arbeit nachgehen, ergo am späten Vormittag, Mittags oder am sehr, sehr frühen Nachmittag! Die Track-Nummer nutzte mir in meinem Fall auch nichts, da bis zum Freitag Morgen nichts tat, am Nachmittag hatte ich noch ein prima Telefonat mit der günstigen Hotline, welche mir dann einräumte, dass das Paket am Samstag bzw. am Montag zugestellt wird, leider ist in der Firma am Samstag der Wareneingang geschlossen und ab Montag befand ich mich im Urlaub. Von einem Kollegen habe ich dann erfahren, dass mein Paket eingetroffen ist. Begutachten kann er es nicht, er hat ja keine Ahnung davon, aber das Paket habe ich immer noch nicht zu Augen bekommen, traurig traurig!!! - Da hatte ich schon schneller Pakete aus den Staaten, den Inseln oder aus Japan!

Wenigstens stellt Hermes neben der Post/DHL auch am Samstag zu, was die anderen Zusteller nicht schaffen. DPD und GLS stellen bei missglücktem Zustellversuch auch erneut zu, jedoch zu den selben idiotischen Zeiten. Flexible Zustellzeiten gibt es dort gar nicht. Alternativ gibt es Paketshops wo man bei GLS und DPD die Sendung deponieren kann, leider sind diese weit entfernt, zum anderen haben diese wiederum Öffnungszeiten von "gestern".
Aber unfehlbar ist keiner!!!! Entweder bekommt man seine Ware nicht, weil man ewig hinterher kutscht oder sie fehlt ganz.


Meine Top 5 der Zustell-Flops:

1.UPS:  Zugestellt, aber Paket weg!  An der Haustür abgestellt! 
2. DHL:  Zugestellt, Großbrief weg!  War auf dem Briefkasten gelegt, da es nicht in den Briefkasten passte!
3. DPD:  Nicht Zugestellt-Paket ging zurück zum Händler. Begründung meine Name wurde unter der Adresse nicht gefunden- ???Analphabet???
4. Hermes:  Zugestellt- hing trotzdem noch an der Türklinke!
5. Hermes:  Eine Woche Zustellzeit innerhalb Deutschlands!
… 

*Wie läuft das bei euch ab, die Mehrzahl der arbeitenden Menschen ist ja vormittags nicht daheim ausgenommen Schichtarbeiter, Selbständige, Hausmänner bzw.- frauen, Elternzeitler und Studenten.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzw. die von euren Frauen o.ä. ?*


----------



## Simon1988 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Also ich habe da oft glück ein Nachbar ist eigentlich immer zuhause und dort werden dann die Pakete abgegeben und ich kann sie dann nach der Arbeit holen. 
Mit DHL hab ich aber bessere Erfahrungen gemacht wie mit Hermes


----------



## Tate (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Solche Trottel wirst du wohl in fast jeder Zustellerfirma haben. So habe ich als Verkäufer zwei Benachrichtigungen bekommen,dass das Paket auf dem Parkplatz vorm Haus abgestellt worden sei, bzw. im anderen Fall hat man das Paket auf die falsche Tour geschickt obwohl die Adresse komplett richtig drauf stand. Als Empfänger habe ich auch so manchen Spass gehabt. In der Woche auf Arbeit gewesen und nie eine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten. Nachfrage beim Verkäufer wann er endlich versenden will kam die Antwort ich hätte die Annahme verweigert.Die Spedition benenne ich mal nicht,es soll nicht der Eindruck erweckt werden das ich nur auf dieser rumhacke, diese ist in meinen Augen aber die mit Abstand unfähigste.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres den Knaller schlechthin: GLS sollte ein Paket liefern, ich war da und wartete, sah den Wagen der fuhr vorbei, kam kurze Zeit wieder und wollte ein Zettel in den Kasten werfen, das ich das Paket vor der Haustür einer fremden Person an der Hautstrasse abzuholen hätte.
Begründung: es stand kein PKW an der Strasse-also kann keiner da sein-obwohl da eine fette Garage steht und es auch Fussgänger gibt.
Murrend holte er das Paket, war erstaunt das es noch da war. Als er dann im Rückwärtsgang zurück kam, bügelte er die Strassenlaterne um-"nee, die war vorher schon schief".


----------



## AndreasG (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Die größte Dreistigkeit hat sich hier mal ein DPD-Fahrer geleistet.

Ich hatte eine Fliegenschnur online bestellt, Wert 100€, diese kam aber nie bei mir an. Auf meine Nachfrage bei DPD erhielt ich von einer freundlichen Frau die Auskunft das das Paket zugestellt wurde. 
Also Frage meinerseits wer es denn angenommen hat, Antwort "wenn ich das hier im System richtig lese steht da ihr Name".
Die Unterschrift schickte sich mir auch gleich per Mail rüber und das toppte dann wirklich alles bisher erlebte.
Da war der Fahrer doch tatsächlich so kackedreißt gewesen und hatte selbst unterschrieben. 
Das ganze ging dann so weit das er hier vorstellig werden mußte und die Person benennen sollte die das Paket angenommen hat.
Das konnte er natürlich nicht und er gab zu das Paket vor lauter Eile vor der Tür abgelegt zu haben und sein "Beifahrer" hätte in der Zeit unterschrieben. 
Schlußendlich mußte er den Wert aus eigener Tasche ersetzen und für mich war die Sache damit erledigt, eine Anzeige wegen der Unterschrift wäre mir dann schlußendlich zu nervig gewesen.


----------



## Lütten (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

jo ähnliches kenne ich von hermes, man hockt zuhause und wartet auf sein paket. Nix, obwohl es laut tracking an dem tag ankommen sollte. 
Geklingelt hat es nicht, trotzdem hat man einen zettel im briefkasten: 
"Sehr geehrte(r) xy leider haben wir sie heute nicht persönlich angetroffen" achja ?! merkwürdig, dabei war ich doch zuhause... Der herr hatte vermutlich einfach keinen bock ein paar treppenstufen zu benutzen, ist halt so ne sache wenn man im ersten stock wohnt  Naja, konnte man dann wenigstens bei der nachbarin aus dem erdgeschoss abholen, evtl wars auch besser so, die kommunikation mit den zustellern ist meist sowieso etwas schwierig - zumindest auf deutsch


----------



## Erik_D (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ich bestelle grundsätzlich in keinem Shop mehr, der mit HERMES ausliefert.

Einmal sowas gemacht, und das war unter aller Sau.
Nach Versand des Shops dauerte es 5 Tage, bis das Paket bei mir ankam (innerhalb DE). Das geht garnicht!

Aber mit anderen Zulieferern habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Einmal ebenfalls Angelsachen bestellt, und da ich eh Urlaub hatte wartete ich also (vergeblich) auf die Zustellung, die für den Tag laut Tracking erfolgen sollte. Aber es passierte nix. Als ich dann nachmittags in den Briefkasten schaute, lag da ein Zettel, dass der 'Empfänger nicht anzutreffen war'. Obwohl ich den ganzen Tag zu hause war, es hat niemand geklingelt.


----------



## Grugnir (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ja ja,die Paketzusteller!
Habe da auch einiges erlebt.
Über Dhl,Gls,DPD und Ups kann ich nicht schlechtes sagen.
Die tragen einen die Sendung sogar in die Wohnung wenns mal schwerer ist.
Den Vogel schiesst immer und immer wieder Hermes ab.
Zustellzeiten von 14 Tagen,alkoholisierte Fahrer und und und.
Hatte bei denen mal eine Abholung in Auftrag gegeben.
Es sollten 3 große Sendungen abgeholt werden..war auch schön alles richtig beschriftet.
Zum vereinbarten termin kam keiner von denen also nächsten Tag bei der Hotline angerufen wo man sich tausendmal entschuldigt hat und versichert hat das heute jemand kommt.
Stunden vergingen und man mag es kaum glauben Hermes kam tatsächlich...es war aber mittlerweile kurz vor 22Uhr
Der Fahrer tat es wäre das ganz normal ..also Pakete angenommen,ich bezahlt.
Nach 3 tagen kam E-mails von allen 3 Empfängern das sie völlig falsche Artikel erhalten haben.
Das Versandettiket war aber völlig richtig nur der Trottel von Hermes hat diese Strichcodes wo auch noch einmal Name und Co drauf stehen verwechselt und falsch auf die Pakete geklebt.
Natürlich hab ich gleich wieder bei Hermes angerufen...man wollte sich drum kümmern.
Ich habe den auch Fotos von den Paketen gesendet wo eindeutig ersichtlich war das ich selber richtig adressiert habe,der fehler aber von Hermes kam.
Nach paar Tagen bekam ich Post..man bedauer dieses sehr und entschuldigte sich.
Wie,dachte ich...das wars?? Also nochmal da angerufen und gefragt wie nun die Artikel zu ihren rechtmässigen Empfänger kommen sollten.
Man bot mir an diese auf Kosten von hermes bei den jeweiligen Parteien abzuholen..ich willigte ein.
Was passierte aber??? Richtig,Hermes kam nicht.
Habe mich dann mit den Käufern einigen können das diese es zur Post bringen und den jeweiligen Empfängern zusenden und ich die Kosten übernehme...hat dann auch super geklappt.
Nach etlichen Wochen Streitigkeiten mit Hermes unter Androhung eines Anwaltes habe ich dann noch alle Kosten ersetzt bekommen


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Hermes ist natürlich der Knaller.

Da sind die Fahrer aber auch keine Vollzeitkräfte, sondern nur Nebenverdienstler(zumindestens hier) auf Geringfügigkeitsbasis.
Daher wohl die "Arbeitsmoral" und das Tempo.:m:q


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es meistens an den Ausliefernden liegt.

Wobei vom System her Hermes und GLS schon sehr schlechte Karten haben.

Die Feierabendauslieferer wollen für den Hungerlohn nicht besser arbeiten.

GLS hat mittlerweile 2 mal die Unterschrift gefälscht ( ich meine damit natürlich den Fahrer).

Pakete werden einfach vor die Tür gelegt.

Unterschrieben hat dann jemand, dessen Schrift man beim besten Willen nicht lesen kann.

Was bei mir niemals Probleme bereitet hat ist UPS.

Bei den anderen, hauptsächlich DHL läuft es eigentlich "normal".

Was mich sehr ärgert ist, dass viele Shops nicht gegen Aufpreis mit UPS oder DHL arbeiten.

Ich würde bis zu 5 EUR Aufpreis zahlen.

Da weis ich wenigstens, dass die Ware ankommt. Das Geld sind mir meine Nerven wert.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Lütten (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Hmm da zeichnet sich ein schema ab was die firmen angeht  

Das mit dem unterschriften fälschen ist allerdings n hartes stück brot, ich glaub da würde ich dann den typen anzeigen, auch wenn das wieder etwas nervig ist.


----------



## teddy- (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

hallo 


man man da habt ihr ja üble erfahrung gemacht ich muß sagen bei mir war mit allen außer das hermes bissel lange braucht alles IO


gruß stephan


----------



## Grugnir (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Kenne jemanden der mal mit seinen privaten Pkw für Hermes gefahren ist.
Da hat pro zugestellte Sendung 0,18€ bekommen..aber auch nur wenn es beim ersten Versuch geklappt hat.
Bei erneuten Versuch gab es weniger
Kein Wunder das da niemand gewillt ist richtig zu arbeiten...nur Schade das das alles zu unseren Lasten geht.
Hermes an sich wird gutes Geld machen,bluten muss der kleine Mann


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Lütten schrieb:


> Hmm da zeichnet sich ein schema ab was die firmen angeht
> 
> Das mit dem unterschriften fälschen ist allerdings n hartes stück brot, ich glaub da würde ich dann den typen anzeigen, auch wenn das wieder etwas nervig ist.



Das widerrum würde ich nicht tun, denn der Paketzusteller ist in aller Regel ein ganz armes und nicht selten dummes Schwein, der mit seiner beruflichen Tätigkeit, ganz hart um's existenzielle Überleben kämpft.
Als ich mal arbeitslos war, hatte ich einmal einen Probearbeitstag bei einem Subunternehmer von Transoflex(das ist im Vergleich zu GLS, DPD & Co Arbeiten Deluxe). Der Typ fing mit mir morgens um 4 Uhr, im Frachtzentrum an die Pakete zu empfangen, zu scannen und damit seinen Sprinter zu beladen.
Um 7:30 Uhr  fuhr er raus, gen Zielgebiet/ort (150km vom Frachtzentrum weg), wo er zu den ersten Geschäftskunden anlieferte.
Was soll ich sagen:
- Der Typ war auch bei längeren Strecken, zwischen zwei Kunden nicht angeschnallt(mehr als 500 Meter)
- Der Kerl flitzte außerhalb des Auto, wie ein Bekloppter durch die Gegend, als ob er Akkordzuschlag bekäme.
- Bei vielen Kunden (obwohl Geschäftskunden) traf er niemanden an, der das Paket annnehmen konnte oder wollte, so dass er 'nen Dummen suchen musste. 
- Das Fahrtenbuch war getürkt bis der Arzt kommt, wenn das Abladen bei einem Kunden erwartungsgemäß länger dauerte, drückte er beim Fahrtenschreiber auf "Pause", wieder Zeit gespart.
- Sein Mercedes Sprinter war von Sixt gemietet, das heißt => keine Utensilien zur Transportsicherung, nothing.
- Mittags um 15:30 Uhr, Nebensaison, war der letzte Kunde bedient und der Typ sagte zu mir: "Jetzt haben wir Feierabend."

Feierabend! Wir waren zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 170km von dem Frachtzentrum weg, wo diese Sch**ßfahrt begann und unser Privatauto stand und der Fahrer labberte was von "Feierabend".
Ey, Feierabend ist für mich, wenn ich aus ner Firma latsche, 5 minuten später in meinem PKW sitze und heimfahre.
2 Stunden später waren wir dann an unseren Privatautos.
Bis dahin hatte der Typ nicht eine echte Pause gemacht.
Ich fragte ihn nach seinem Verdienst und er meinte 1500 netto, was mir sein Chef ebenfalls anbot.
Das heißt:
Der Typ arbeitete in der Nebensaison 13,5 Stunden real, bei 6- Tage- Woche für 1500€ netto Flatratelohn.
In der Hauptsaison macht der für das selbe Geld gut 16 Stunden und das bei einem Paketdienst der überwiegend Geschäftskunden bedient.
Der selbe Fahrer hat bei 'nem Subunternehmer für DPD oder GLS noch länger zu arbeiten, für noch weniger Geld, bei noch mehr Stress und Druck von oben!

Und so eine bemitleidenswerte Sau soll ich anzeigen, weil er in seiner Not nichts besseres weiß, als 'ne unkenntliche Unterschrift zu erfinden/zu fälschen, um nicht noch länger unterwegs zu sein, für's gleiche Geld??!
Sorry, aber das träfe für meinen Begriff den Falschen, der Kerl hat sich den Job nicht ausgesucht, würde sicher lieber 'nen anderen Job machen, wenn er einen bekäme und will seine Familie vielleicht auch nicht bloß schlafend oder am Wochenende sehen!
Von daher habe ich wenig Verständnis dafür, wenn man hier den Paketzusteller mit dem Unternehmen auf eine Stufe stellt, denn:
"Das Unternehmen ist die Drecksau, der Zusteller nur die arme Sau."
Da sollte man schon unterscheiden, bevor man die falsche Sau durchs Dorf treibt.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Bei allen negativen hier,ich mach die tage die tür auf weil ich auf nen Packet gewartet habe,da steht da jemand vor der tür wo ich dachte ne das gibt es doch nicht,das kann nicht sein.

Ich erkannte ihn sofort,er mich nicht gleich,aber dann als ich von 1988-1994 erzählte klingelte es bei ihm auch.
Da steht doch da nen alter Kumpel denn ich damals aus den Augen verlor vor meiner tür mit dem Packet in ner Hand.

So haben wir uns nach Jahren wiedergefunden,nach halber Std.reden Datentausch....muste er wieder los.

Also Hermes DPG UPS....haben nicht nur sch....seiten,manchmal bringen sie auch echte Knaller vorbei,muss halt manchmal nur gut 20 Jahre dauern 

|wavey:


----------



## teddy- (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

@sensitivfischer

trotz alle dem muß er ordentlich und gewissenhaft arbeiten firma hin oder her und unterschriften fälschen geht schon mal gar nicht#d

gruß stephan


----------



## pfefferladen (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Über UPS und DHL kann ich nichts schlechtes berichten.
Absolut zuverlässig und einfach nur gut.
Wobei ich bei DHL nur noch als Paket versende.
Hatte schon Fälle da sind an einem Tag von 8 Sendungen 4 Stück verschwunden.Alles Päckchen deshalb leg ich 2 € drauf und versende als Paket.

DPD ist so im Mittelfeld aber auch eher im unteren.

GLS und Hermes werde ich nicht mehr mit Paketen beauftragen.
Probleme mit zerstörten Paketen und als Folge davon nur Ärger mit denen.
Am Ende hab ich dann immer das Geld dem Käufer erstattet damit wieder Frieden herscht.
Bei kleineren Dingen geht das ja.
Nur hab ich auch schön Fälle gehabt da ging es um 500,- €
und da macht das dann keinen Spaß mehr.

Ausserdem sind die Typen die da auftauchen sowas von motiviert .....na ja.  #d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



teddy- schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer
> 
> trotz alle dem muß er ordentlich und gewissenhaft arbeiten firma hin oder her und unterschriften fälschen geht schon mal gar nicht#d
> 
> gruß stephan



Völlig unrealistisch, die haben kaum 'ne Chance anders zu arbeiten, sie werden dazu gezwungen, der Chef vom Fahrer(Subunternehmer des jeweiligen Großkonzern) weißt seine Fahrer an so zu verfahren.
Wenn er sich weigert, fliegt er, und es macht ein Anderer.


----------



## AndreasG (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Und so eine bemitleidenswerte Sau soll ich anzeigen, weil er in seiner Not nichts besseres weiß, als 'ne unkenntliche Unterschrift zu erfinden/zu fälschen, um nicht noch länger unterwegs zu sein, für's gleiche Geld??!
> Sorry, aber das träfe für meinen Begriff den Falschen, der Kerl hat sich den Job nicht ausgesucht, würde sicher lieber 'nen anderen Job machen, wenn er einen bekäme und will seine Familie vielleicht auch nicht bloß schlafend oder am Wochenende sehen!
> V



Wenig Hirn und ein beschissener Job rechtfertigen bei dir also kriminelle Handlungen, wenn er dann nach einer Anzeige seinen Job verliert wäre es somit für dich auch ok wenn er im nächsten Laden klauen geht "ihm bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig, das Geld reicht halt nicht".


----------



## Downbeat (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

*DHL* - bis jetzt keine Probleme (einmal, da war aber ein Nachbar schuld der das Paket entgegen nahm und in`s Treppenhaus stellte, Haustür offen)

*GLS *- Anscheinend abhängig vom Zusteller, bei einem nie Problem, beim anderen wird pauschal nicht geklingelt und ein Zettel eingeworfen.

*UPS* - Keine Problem bis jetzt

*Transoflex* - Keine Probleme, aber auch nur einmal Kontakt gehabt

*DPD* - Keine Probleme, aber ebenfalls nur ein paar Kontakte

*Hermes* - Alles von "gut und schnell" bis "absolut unmöglich"

Alles in allem bin ich mit DHL am besten zufrieden, allerdings auch nur mit der Paketzustellung mit Trackingnummer, das läuft super bei uns. Da kann man genau terminieren wann`s ankommt.

Aktuell hab ich einen Fall, wo ich Sachen bei einme Amazon-Händler bestellt hab. Ich habe 3 verschiedene Mails mit dem Hinweis Artikel ist versand worden erhalten, eine von Amazon, eine von Amazon Marketplace und eine vom Händler selbst. In zweien ist von einem DHL Paket die Rede und im dritten von einer Zustellung durch DPD inkl. Trackingnummer.
Die erste hab ich vor 4 Tagen erhalten, die letzte vor 2.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ob da auch mal was ankommt, von wem und wie das gehändelt wird. Ich hatte gestern oder heute damit gerechnet, aber kam keiner.
Montag hab ich wieder keine Zeit, mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Bei mir gab es mal Probleme mit DHL was aber wohl an einen bestimmten Fahrer gelegen haben muss. Jedes mal war ich den ganzen Tag zu Hause weil man im Sendungsstatus gut erkennen kann das mein Paket zu diesen Tag eintrifft. Steht dann immer "Paket ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen". Das ging über Wochen und ich ging jedesmal nach vergeblichen Warten bis Abends zum Briefkasten und fand den Abholzettel auf dem stand "nicht angetroffen". Die ersten paar male dachte ich noch ok dummer Zufall und ein bisschen später das kann gar nicht sein ich war da und hätte defenitiv das laute Klingeln gehört. Irgendwann machte ich mir echt den Spaß und wartete am Fenster weil ich ja ungefähr die Uhrzeit kenne wann sie kommen. Ein Zeitrahmen von 60min immer gegen Mittag und siehe da der gelbe Wagen kommt angerollt. Ich schaue von oben aus dem Fenster und der Herr klingelt nicht und schmeißt nur die Karte rein. Damals gab es dann eine nette Beschwerde und seit dem funktioniert das wieder perfekt. Natürlich mit einen anderen Fahrer von DHL.
Trotz dieser negativen Erfahrung steht DHL bei mir auf Platz 1 gefolgt von Hermes. Bei denen dauert es meist zwar ein Tag länger aber sie kommen immer soweit pünktlich und zu gleichen Uhrzeiten wie DHL ungefähr.
Der rest wie DPD ist nicht meine Welt, die erscheinen zu den unmöglichsten Uhrzeiten und man weiß nie genau wann. Jeder Mensch hat auch andere Dinge zu erledigen wie Arbeit und und. Nur den ganzen Tag auf das Paket warten das muss nicht sein. Genauso die fehlende Zustellung am Samstag, bei DHL und Hermes hat mir das schon so manche WE & Angeltour gerettet. #6

1. DHL
2. Hermes
und dann alle anderen die ich nur benutze wenn es gar nicht anders geht und der Anbieter nur diese hat.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ich würde gegen Aufpreis in den Onlineshops auch gerne UPS oder DHL wählen dürfen. 
Zum Teil kaufe ich auch nur in Läden die mit denen Liefern und bin sehr ärgerlich, wenn die plötzlich zu den schlechten wechseln.

Hoffe mal das die einige Shopbetreiber lesen.


----------



## ein Angler (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Hi Leute
Ich glaube daß es wirklich alle charackterlichen Facetten zu diesem Thema gibt. Es liegt am Fahrer, der ein sehr korrekter, trotz dumping Preisen sein kann. Oder den verwöhnten (tariflich) DHL- Fahrer der wenn er weiß was drin ist, na ja Ware weg . Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ein Trinkgeld, nicht regelmäßig aber mal bei jedem Zusteller hin und wieder auch wirklich hilft. Fahrer haben sogar nach meiner Handy Nr. gefragt damit sie bescheid geben können. Einräumen zum negativen muss man aber Hermes wirklich, der Versand ist ja erbähmlich zeit mäßig lang. Wobei eines auch zu erwähnen wäre, es ist lange nicht abgeschickt was auch als solches deklariert wurde.
Andreas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Wenig Hirn und ein beschissener Job rechtfertigen bei dir also kriminelle Handlungen, wenn er dann nach einer Anzeige seinen Job verliert wäre es somit für dich auch ok wenn er im nächsten Laden klauen geht "ihm bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig, das Geld reicht halt nicht".



Das hat damit wenig zu tun, aber Bestrafung, die die Folge einer Anzeige wäre, würde ihr Ziel verfehlen, denn Strafe soll zu Einsicht führen, damit ein Mensch sich bessert und es nicht wieder tut.
Soll der Fahrer damit zur Einsicht kommen, dass er keine Unterschrift fälschen darf?
Das wusste er vorher schon!#c

Wenn wir was verändern wollen, können wir das besser dadurch erreichen, dass wir unsere Waren nicht mit dem billigsten Paketversender verschicken und solche als Kunde gar nicht erst auswählen, von denen wir wissen, dass sie Menschen besonders stark ausbeuten.

Die Anzeige eines kleinen Lichtes, wie dem Fahrer, ist meiner Ansicht nach 'ne dumme Entscheidung. Da kannst du genauso gut einem ins Gesicht treten, der schon am Boden liegt.|uhoh:


----------



## Revilo (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

In der nächsten Computer-Bild Ausgabe - ja, ich lese sie hin und wieder, da ich sie kostenlos bekomme:q - werden Paketdienste getestet.
Ganze 4 Stück, darunter Hermes, DHL, DPD und GLS.


----------



## Tate (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

In gewisser Weise hast du wohl Recht das nicht mit dem billigsten Anbieter versendet werden soll wenn dadurch die Ausbeutung der Arbeitskräfte unterstützt wird, aber wenn ich meine Sterne bei der Bucht anschaue in der Sparte Versandkosten,so sind dort wohl viele anderer Meinung. Da sind selbst 4€ für ein versichertes Paket zuviel und selbst eine Rute mit 6,90€ Porto noch zu teuer. Von daher kann ich die professionellen verstehen wenn sie zu preiswerten Anbietern gehen.


----------



## Eisenkahn (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Also Leute, 
in jeder kleineren Stadt oder Gemeinde gibts mittlerweile eine Packstation, über die man sich seine DHL-Pakete ausliefern lassen kann.
So bin ich völlig unabhängig von Zustellzeiten während meiner Arbeitszeit und kann jederzeit mein Paket abholen - benachrichtigt werde ich mit einer sms aufs Handy und meine Nachbarn werden auch nicht ständig belästigt.
Klappt bisher 1A !
Nachteilig ist natürlich, dass nur Pakete bis zu einer gewissen Größe in die Packstation passen - Ruten scheiden da natürlich aus.
Die Anmeldung als Kunde bei der Packstation ist völlig kostenlos, man erhält eine Karte mit Geheimzahl und eine Postnummer, die der Versender auf das Paket schreibt.
Vielleicht hat der Ein-oder Andere ja Interresse.
Über die anderen Dienstleister kann ich eigentlich nichts Schlechtes sagen, ich habe mit allen schon gute und weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Meine Wertung würde folgendermaßen aussehen :
1. DHL
2. Ups 
3. DPD und GLS
4. Hermes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Tate schrieb:


> ... Von daher kann ich die professionellen verstehen wenn sie zu preiswerten Anbietern gehen.



Ja, verstehen kann ich das einerseits auch, aber andererseits kommt genau dort das Problem her(Geiz- ist- geil- Mentalität).
Ich für meinen Teil, sehe als Kunde ebenfalls DHL vorne(schnell, nicht ganz so mies zu seinen Mitarbeitern, Preis ist mehr als gut, selten eine Sendung verschwunden oder beschadet).

Ansonsten hat jeder meine Zustimmung, wenn er seinen Job so schlecht macht, wie er bezahlt wird und seinem Arbeitgeber, bei jeder Gelegenheit schadet, wenn dieser ihn ausbeutet.
Es gibt viel zu viele Leute, die solche Jobs noch machen und obendrein noch viel zu gut.:r


Meine Meinung ist:
Wenn eine Firma mit einem Geschäftsmodell so wenig Gewinn erzielt, dass es nicht reicht ihre Mitarbeiter fair zu entlohnen(es sollte zum Leben reichen), dann hat der Laden geschlossen zu werden und zwar von außen.
In allen anderen Fällen hat der Mitarbeiter seinen fairen Anteil für seine Leistung zu bekommen.
In allen anderen Fällen brauche ich, den Staat nicht, der so etwas zulässt, die betreffende Firma nicht und auch den Job bei dieser Firma nicht.


----------



## megaholli (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat jeder meine Zustimmung, wenn er seinen Job so schlecht macht, wie er bezahlt wird *und seinem Arbeitgeber, bei jeder Gelegenheit schadet*, wenn dieser ihn ausbeutet.
> Es gibt viel zu viele Leute, die solche Jobs noch machen und obendrein noch viel zu gut.:r
> Meine Meinung ist:
> Wenn eine Firma mit einem Geschäftsmodell so wenig Gewinn erzielt, dass es nicht reicht ihre Mitarbeiter fair zu entlohnen(es sollte zum Leben reichen), *dann hat der Laden geschlossen zu werden* und zwar von außen.


 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber mit einer Einstellung wie Deiner kann ich leider gar nichts anfangen. 

1. Der Zusteller schadet nicht seinem Arbeitgeber, sondern dem Paketempfänger, der nichts dafür kann. Wenn Du sowas befürwortest, ich nicht. Wenn der nächste Automechaniker sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, lockert er Dir die Radschrauben, oder wie?
2. Wenn der Job so sch... ist, warum arbeitet er dort. Zwingt ihn jemand? Jetzt sagst Du evtl., er braucht doch dringend einen Job. Wenn man eine solche Sklavenfirma aber schließen würde, wie Du auch befürwortest, hätte er dort auch keinen Job. Wie jetzt?

Wer nicht in der Lage ist einen vernünftigen Job zu finden, soll wenigstens seinen Hiwi Job ordentlich machen. Ich kenne auch einige Leute bei Pizzadiensten oder Tankstellenjobber, die werden sicher auch nicht überbezahlt und machen Ihre Arbeit ordentlich.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



megaholli schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber mit einer Einstellung wie Deiner kann ich leider gar nichts anfangen.
> 
> 1. Der Zusteller schadet nicht seinem Arbeitgeber, sondern dem Paketempfänger, der nichts dafür kann. Wenn Du sowas befürwortest, ich nicht. Wenn der nächste Automechaniker sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, lockert er Dir die Radschrauben, oder wie?




Nein, das meinte ich nicht, du verstehst mich schlicht nicht.



megaholli schrieb:


> 2. Wenn der Job so sch... ist, warum arbeitet er dort. Zwingt ihn jemand? Jetzt sagst Du evtl., er braucht doch dringend einen Job. Wenn man eine solche Sklavenfirma aber schließen würde, wie Du auch befürwortest, hätte er dort auch keinen Job. Wie jetzt?...



Doch, dann gäbe es nämlich nur noch Firmen, bei denen man ohne zu illegalen Handlungen genötigt zu sein, einen vernünftigen Job machen könnte.
Vor nichteinmal 20 Jahren, ging es komischerweise auch ohne diesen ganzen prekären Beschäftigungsverhältnisse, wie sie heute schon zur Regel geworden sind.
Da gab es noch anständige Löhne, kaum befristete Stellen, starke Gewerkschaften und man konnte von seinem Job leben.

Komm du erstmal unverschuldet in so eine dumme Situation, erlebe was deine Theorie dann noch wert ist und erfahre was wirklich läuft. Dann hast du die Ahnung, um davon schreiben zu können, wovon du im Moment offensichtlich null Ahnung hast.
Bis dahin lass es besser bleiben.


----------



## teddy- (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

@senitivfischer

sorry aber du schreibst eine grütze hir ....


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> [...]
> Ansonsten hat jeder meine Zustimmung, wenn er seinen Job so schlecht macht, wie er bezahlt wird [...]



Ganz genau so ist das. Ich will keine Tat und keinen Gesetzesverstoß im Speziellen befürworten, aber es ist einfach so "man kriegt was man bezahlt". Wenn man unbedingt für 4€ Ware geliefert kriegen will, dann kriegt man auch eine Lieferung die 4€ wert ist - das *kann* dann mal länger dauern und es *kann* auch passieren das die Ware mal nicht so sanft behandelt wird - dafür reicht die erkaufte Zeit eben nicht. Es *kann* andererseits natürlich auch gut laufen.

Bei vielen Sachleistungen scheinen das Leute bereits zu verstehen, warum denn nicht bei Dienstleistungen? Wenn ich mir am Basar eine Massage für 5€ gönne kann ich auch nicht erwarten, dass ich ne Stunde lang mit heißen Steinen malträtiert werde ... die Wahl liegt mMn ja *auch* beim Käufer.

Ontopic PS: Ich hatte auch schon diverse Eskapaden mit DHL ... besonders zur Wheinachtszeit gehts da ab und zu drunter und drüber ... zerstörte Ware - unter anderm eine 1,5cm starke gesplitterte Mamorplatte ... verschollene Ware mit unlesbarer Unterschrift, Ersatz hab ich erst nach Wochenlangem Briefverkehr mit angedrohtem rechtsstreit bekommen ... Beim Nachbarn abgegebene Ware ohne Nachricht zu hinterlegen ...
UPS ist bis jetz bei mir ganz gut weg gekommen. 
Die zwei, drei Mal, die ich nicht um Hermes herumgekommen bin sind übrigens ebenfalls super gelaufen. 
DPD liefert immer zu meiner Nachbarin im 1. Stock und klebt nen Zettel an die Haustür (auch wenn ich da bin) - trotzdem zuverlässig.

Interessant fand ich bis jetz eigentlich eher die Post selbst mit teilweise eigentümlichen Nachrichten ... ich hatte zb. letztens einen Brief im Briefkasten, in welchem stand das ein Brief nicht zugestellt werden konnte ... schon komisch diese Leutchen  
Oder auch einen Brief auf welchem stand, dass meine Post nicht zugestellt werden kann "weil ein Briefkasten fehlt" - in meinem Briefschlitz... das ist aber schon etwas her 

Im großen und Ganzen hab ich allerdings sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Zustellen von Sendugnen gemacht - gänzlich unabhängig vom Zusteller.

PPS: Die Idee mit dem Trinkgeld finde ich sehr gut und habe ich auch schon mehrmals gemacht. ich finde das bei vielen Paketzustellern eher angebracht als bei vielen Saftschubsen in der Gastronomie.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ich versende professionel (Tausenderaufkommen pro Jahr) und kann euch mit ganz ruhigem Gewissen und auf eigene Zahlen stützend sagen: die nehmen sich alle nichts!

Weder beim Tempo, noch bei der Zuverlässigkeit, noch bei Schadensfällen, etc.

Einzig UPS sticht in allen Belangen positiv hervor. Aber da bezahlt man die Leistung auch mit teuren Gebühren.

Und da sind wir auch bei des Pudels Kern: bezahlen von Leistungen.

Es gibt einen Einzigen, der an Unterbezahlung der Fahrer etc. Schuld ist: der Kunde! Der Kunde nämlich ist i.d.R. nicht gewillt, diese Leistung angemessen zu bezahlen. Versand sollte am besten gar nichts kosten, wenn es nach den Kunden geht.

Ich habe da schon Diskussionen geführt, da stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare auf. Da wird man bei eBay als Versandabzocker betituliert, nur weil man wenigstens einen Teil seiner Versandkosten weiter reichen will (dass vernünftige Kartonage, Klebeband, etc. auch alles Geld kostet, vergessen die meisten ganz gerne mal), da muss man bei einer Warensendung von 900 Euro den Versandanteil von 4,60€ rechtfertigen und selbst dann, wenn die Ware auf Palette ausgeliefert wird und die Spedition einem selbst 70 Euro dafür berechnet, man für 15 Euro eine Einwegpalette hernehmen muss, weil der Kunde - selbstverständlich - keine Wechselpalette da hat, usw. usf.

Wir als Profis sind darauf angewiesen, dass der Spediteur seine Preise klein hält. Denn wir legen in jedem Fall oben drauf beim Versand. Für uns ist der Versand ansich ein Verlustgeschäft. Und das nur, weil der Kunde eigentlich gar keinen Versand bezahlen will aber selbstverständlich bei der Ware auch sein Schnäppchen zu machen gedenkt.

Und ich möchte mal einen Sensitivfischer sehen, wenn er für ein S-Paket bei Hermes 10 Euro bezahlen soll ... was nämlich ein wirklich realer Preis wäre, würde man die Fahrer entsprechend seinen Forderungen bezahlen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ok, dann erkläre mir mal, warum UPS nicht der Marktführer ist? Deren Fahrer werden ordentlich entlohnt, die erbrachte Leistung gehört zum Besten der Branche und liefern tun die auch überall.

Einzig der Kunde entscheidet doch, wer sich als Primus durchsetzt.

Ich als Händler würde gerne mit UPS versenden - nur meine Kunden wollen diese Preise nicht zahlen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ja, verstehe ich durchaus.

Aber dazu müsste es einen Knall geben, der dafür sorgt, dass auch wirklich alle Anbieter sofort umsteigen. Wie realistisch das ist, weist du selber 

Und der Knall müsste auch ein schlagartiges Umdenken bei den Kunden bewirken.

Mir als Händler wäre das absolut lieb - es würde sofort einen Gewinnschub bewirken. Wie gesagt: selbst bei den jetzigen Dumpingpreisen ist der Versand ein Draufzahlgeschäft.

Ich habs hier schonmal irgendwo aufgelistet, was der Versand tatsächlich kostet. Die reine Transportgebühr ist ja nur ein Teil der Gesamtkosten.

Hier muss es ein Umdenken bei der Kundschaft geben - wir Händler hätten absolut kein problem damit, die Kosten 1:1 umzusetzen. Ganz gewiss nicht |supergri


----------



## Downbeat (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich als Händler würde gerne mit UPS versenden - nur meine Kunden wollen diese Preise nicht zahlen.


Dieses Argument hab ich jetzt schon öfter gehört, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen nur als sachliche Frage, woher weisst du das? Hast du eine Erhebung gemacht oder bekommst du von sovielen Kunden Rückmeldungen, dass du daraus auf die Gesamtheit deiner Kundschaft schliessen kannst?



> Und der Knall müsste auch ein schlagartiges Umdenken bei den Kunden bewirken.
> 
> der kunde muß nicht umdenken, denn es gäbe dann kein versand über billigstanbieter.


Also Antonio, sorry, was du da geschrieben hast entbehrt jeglichem Sinn. Der Markt kann nicht so extrem (schnell) regulieren und staatliches Eingreifen, per Unternehmensschließung o.ä., verbietet sich von selbst. Ergo ist der Satz über.


----------



## Downbeat (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



> wo hab ich was von unternehmensschließung per staat gesagt.


Hab ich nie behauptet sonst hätte ich Bezug genommen, so habe ich lediglich ein Beispiel gebracht.

Um mal vom Offtopic weg zu kommen. Hatte letzte Tage ja geschrieben, ich würde noch ein Paket erwarten. Das ist bereits eingetroffen und zwar Montag.
Es kam mit DPD wo ich mich allerdings nach dem Sinn von Tracking Nummern fragen muss, denn Sonntags wurde mir angezeigt gerade in`s Zentrallager eingeliefert und keine 11 Stunden später was das Paket bei mir.
Somit wieder eine + Erfahrung für DPD meinerseits.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Dieses Argument hab ich jetzt schon öfter gehört, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen nur als sachliche Frage, woher weisst du das? Hast du eine Erhebung gemacht oder bekommst du von sovielen Kunden Rückmeldungen, dass du daraus auf die Gesamtheit deiner Kundschaft schliessen kannst?



Die Frage ist berechtigt und greift mich keineswegs an. #h

Ich habe in meinem Shop sowohl den Versand mit Hermes (4,60 € pauschal), als auch mit DHL (6,90 € pauschal), als auch mit UPS (8,80 € pauschal) angeboten - testweise.

Und ein mehr als ernüchterndes Ergebnis gehabt: von 500 Bestellungen orderten ganze 4 Kunden den Versand mit DHL und ein einziger den Versand mit UPS. Bezeichnend war, dass diese 5 Sendungen allesamt in das Ausland gingen (DHL nach Österreich, Schweiz und Dänemark, UPS nach Kanada).
Nachfragen nach einem Versand mit DHL (ich biete mitlerweile nur noch Hermes an, weil die Auftragsvolumen bei DHL und UPS schlicht zu gering waren, um wie auch immer geartete Konditionen zu bekommen) habe ich auch nur noch, wenn an eine Packstation geliefert werden soll und selbst dann rümpfen die Kunden die Nase, wenn ich ihnen erkläre, dass der Versand dann aber teurer als bei Hermes ist. Nicht, weil ich daran verdienen will, sondern weil DHL schlicht andere Versandpreise berechnet.

Ok, mitlerweile bin ich bei einem solchen Auftragsvolumen angelangt, dass mir auch DHL ein gutes Angebot gemacht - aber auch das liegt "nur" auf dem Hermes-Niveau.

Herauskristalisiert hat sich im Laufe meiner Versandtätigkeit eine Schallgrenze von 5 Euro für den Versand. Alles, was darüber liegt, wird beinahe vollständig abgelehnt. Und das bei Warenpreisen ab 40 Euro aufwärts - bis hin zu dreistelligen Preisen.

Selbst Sonderleistungen wollen von den Kunden nicht bezahlt werden. Hermes verlangt für eine Nachnahmelieferung 4,20 € Aufschlag, die ich komplett an den Kunden weiter reiche. Da bekomme ich schonmal Mails, die nach einer Bestellung nachfragen, ob ich auf den Aufschlag nicht verzichten könnte, man bräuchte die Ware ganz dringend und könne nicht warten, bis die Vorkasse verbucht wäre ... würde aber auch nicht 8,80 € Versand bezahlen wollen. Oder man bestellt telefonisch, erklärt mir, man bräuchte die Ware am nächsten Vormittag, weil man mittags zu einer Urlaubsreise mit dem Flieger antreten würde. Und wenn ich dann entgegne, dass ich gern mit DHL-Express versenden könne, aber die 13 Euro Gebühren umlegen müsse ... kann die Bestellung auch noch bis nach dem Urlaub warten!


----------



## Khaane (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ok, mitlerweile bin ich bei einem solchen Auftragsvolumen angelangt, dass mir auch DHL ein gutes Angebot gemacht - aber auch das liegt "nur" auf dem Hermes-Niveau.



Kriegst du Sonderkonditionen bei Hermes oder zahlst du den normalen Onlinetarif von knapp 4,00 €?

Wenn du Paketmengen >2000 Stück/jährlich hast, erhältst du bei DHL Sonderkonditionen. |wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Khaane schrieb:


> Kriegst du Sonderkonditionen bei Hermes oder zahlst du den normalen Onlinetarif von knapp 4,00 €?



Nein, zahle ich nicht - aber auch nicht arg viel weniger. Bei solchen Preisen ist die Luft doch ohnehin schon recht dünn.


----------



## Downbeat (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ja sieh mal einer guck.

Solche Erfahrungsbeiträge finde ich interessant, das spiegelt auch im allgemeinen meine, zugegeben minimalen, Erfahrungen bei der Bucht wieder.

Kann mir ein bisschen vorstellen wie genervt du manchmal über Diskussionen wie die letzte geschilderte sein musst, wenn schon ich angenervt bin weil Leute, die per Auktion etwas von mir erstehen, (obwohl sie ja vor dem Gebot über die Preise informiert sind) darüber verhandeln wollen warum ich das Paket (welches ich immer neu kaufe, um Beschädigungen der Ware zu vermeiden) mit in den Versandpreis einbeziehe.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Downbeat schrieb:


> darüber verhandeln wollen warum ich das Paket mit in den Versandpreis einbeziehe.




Jaaaa! Das ist auch immer ein gern genommes Argument der Kunden.

Wir Händler bekommen nämlich Kartonage, Füllmaterial, Klebeband, Papier und Tinte für die Rechnung und den Lagerpaltz für das alles geschenkt.

Und eine Verpackungsverordnung und die daraus resultierenden Kosten ... gibt's ja auch nur im Märchen :g

*Gut und fair beazahlte Fahrer + die sonstigen Kosten ... wer würde das bezahlen?

Mal ehrlich jetzt?
*


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Interessant finde ich sowieso Leute die sich in der Bucht über Versandtgebühren beschweren ... ich meine, die sieht man doch im Vorraus - da braucht man sich doch im nachhinein nicht beschweren.
Wenn ich denn mal was in der Bucht verhöker, dann machich die Versandkosten so hoch wie möglich - darauf muss man nämlich keine Gebühren drauf zahlen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



antonio schrieb:


> "Es gibt einen Einzigen, der an Unterbezahlung der Fahrer etc. Schuld  ist: der Kunde! Der Kunde nämlich ist i.d.R. nicht gewillt, diese  Leistung angemessen zu bezahlen. Versand sollte am besten gar nichts  kosten, wenn es nach den Kunden geht."...



Das ist sich überwiegend richtig, ein ähnliches Problem kennt die Verpackungsmittelindustrie, denn eine Verpackung darf ja auch am Besten nichts kosten, aber der Inhalt muss stets in astreinem Zustand sein.
Ich denke, dass aber auch die Unternehmen ihren Anteil haben und ich sage euch auch warum:
Das Versand-/Onlinegeschäft hat in den letzten Jahren immens zugenommen, der Güter- und Warenverkehr auch.
Damit sind, von gestiegenen Treibstoffpreisen einmal abgesehen, die Transportkosten pro Paket sicherlich eher gesunken.
Zugleich sind die Löhne, die in dieser Sparte üblich sind auch gesunken und Personalkosten stellen ja üblicherweise immer die größte Belastung dar. Hinzu kommt, dass die Fahrer heute nicht mehr beim Unternehmen(GLS, DPD usw. angestellt sind), sondern beim Subunternehmer/Scheinselbständigen etc..
Die Preise für's Verschicken sind aber für den Endkunden nicht groß günstiger geworden, was also nur den Schluss zulässt, dass die Paketversandunternehmen doch wohl ordentlich mehr Geld einnehmen, als dies noch vor 20 Jahren der Fall war.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> *Gut und fair beazahlte Fahrer + die sonstigen Kosten ... wer würde das bezahlen?
> 
> Mal ehrlich jetzt?
> *



Jeder, wenn es keiner billiger anbieten kann oder darf.
Leute, die mehr Geld haben, können auch mehr ausgeben.
Zudem würde sich dann eben das Geschäft wieder zurück verlagern, vom Internetshop ins richtige Ladenlokal, was nebenbei Jobs schaffen würde, statt wie jetzt, dass ein Laden nach dem Anderen in den Städten leer steht!
Unter deinem Avatar steht es doch: "Früher war alles besser."
Sicher nicht die ganze Wahrheit, aber viel dran ist allemal.
Warum soll heute nicht mehr funktionieren, was früher auch immer ging?
Das Problem steckt nur darin, dass einige Wenige, ganz schnell, auf die Kosten der Allgemeinheit, reich werden wollen(siehe auch permanente "Bankenkrisen") und die Politik dafür die Wege ebnet.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

wenn ihr ne firma habt,und ne bestimmte anzahl von paketen versendet,könnt ihr bei den paketzustellern richtig druck machen.
hat meine alte (kack)firma auch gemacht.
sind ca 1400 pakete die am tag versendet werden.wenn der eine nicht mitzieht,holt man ein angebot von anderen ein.
meißt aber melden sich die firmen wieder und gehen dann mit dem preis runter,weil die über diese paketanzahl doch noch einen gewinn machen.
"wir" hatten für jedes paket 2,57€ bezahlt,der kunde an den es verkauft wurde hat 6,90€ für jedes paket bezahlt.
diesen preis können die paketzusteller natürlich auch nur einhalten wenn die fahrer nicht all zu viel verdienen.

ich heisse das nicht für gut!!
das ist ein teufelskreis der die spirale immer weiter nach unten treibt.
das ist den vorgesetzten in meinem alten betrieb aber sch....egal!

was da hinter manchen türen abläuft,sollte stärker an die öffentlichkeit kommen.
dadurch könnte man auch besser und einfacher differenzieren wo man einkauft,und wo NICHT.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Kleine Anekdote mit GLS....

Gestern habe ich zum zweiten Mal innerhalb einiger Tage einen Zettel von GLS im Briefkasten gefunden...

Alles soweit ok, ich war ja nicht zu Hause...

Bis ich auf die Adresse geschaut habe. Dieser (ShopA) ist nicht der Nächste von meiner Wohnadresse, da liegt noch einer (Shop B) dazwischen.
Und an dem muß der Fahrer vorbei um zu dem anderen zu kommen.

So, ich also ab zum Shop B, mein Paket holen. Als ich nachgefragt habe, warum der Fahrer das nicht mehr zu dem anderen Shop bringt, wurde ich vom Kioskbesitzer angeschnauzt... Er wolle ja auch von was leben.

Klar, der andere aber auch. 

Also versucht die Hotline anzurufen... fast keine Chance... Hier durchzukommen grenzt an ein Wunder

 Und welch Überraschung: auch hier eine "schöne" Unfreundlichkeit und der Hinweis, das der Fahrer sich das aussuchen könne.
Er sollte immer zum nächst liegenden Shop fahren.
Nun, das wäre der aber der Shop B gewesen und er muß sogar an diesem vorbei um zu Shop A zu kommen!!

Auch das scheint nicht zu interessieren. O.-Ton: wenn der Fahrer das Paket da abliefert, dann müßte ich eben dahin.

GLS: dann hat der andere vllt. geschlossen

Ich: nein, der hat durchgehend auf.

GLS: trotzdem: der Fahrer entscheidet wohin.
Ich: der fährt am nächstliegenden vorbei und holt da Pakete ab!

GLS: ja und, das ist dem Fahrer seine Sache.

Soviel zum Thema GLS... die sind für mich gestorben. Eine E-Mail an GLS ist raus, mal abwarten was passiert.


----------



## Khaane (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nein, zahle ich nicht - aber auch nicht arg viel weniger. Bei solchen Preisen ist die Luft doch ohnehin schon recht dünn.



Wenn du ca. 2000 Pakete/jährlich verschickst, so bist du mit DHL besser dran - Easylog in Verbindung mit nem Thermodrucker (Zebra etc.), zusammen mit ner Schnittstellenlösung und schon läuft der Versand fast vollautomatisch ab - Preislich bist du um einiges unter Hermes-S, hast aber keine Größenstaffelung und selbst bei Paketen überhalb von 5kg bist du noch unter Hermes-S. |wavey:

Habe selbst jahrelang mit Hermes gearbeitet, aber DHL ist für mich günstiger und die Schnittstellensoftware zusammen mit Easylog ist einfach produktiver.


----------



## Khaane (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> wenn ihr ne firma habt,und ne bestimmte anzahl von paketen versendet,könnt ihr bei den paketzustellern richtig druck machen.
> hat meine alte (kack)firma auch gemacht.
> sind ca 1400 pakete die am tag versendet werden.wenn der eine nicht mitzieht,holt man ein angebot von anderen ein.
> meißt aber melden sich die firmen wieder und gehen dann mit dem preis runter,weil die über diese paketanzahl doch noch einen gewinn machen.
> ...



Sind die 2,57 € brutto oder netto?


----------



## Rotauge (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Ebay einen gewaltigen Druck auf die Höhe der Versandkosten ausübt. Erinnern wir uns noch an den kostenlosen Versand, der dann nach massiven Protesten gekippt wurde. 

Wir versenden Pakete ebenfalls über Hermes (4,90 € Versandkosten) und Luftpolstertaschen, Maxibriefkartons über die Post.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Khaane schrieb:


> Sind die 2,57 € brutto oder netto?



das hat die firma bezahlt!
wenn ich was privat versendet habe,musste ich mwst draufzahlen.


----------



## Khaane (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> das hat die firma bezahlt!
> wenn ich was privat versendet habe,musste ich mwst draufzahlen.



Danke, dann ist es netto gewesen - Viel Spielraum nach unten scheint es dann bei meinem Tarif nicht mehr zu geben.|wavey:


----------



## Frettchen82 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Ohne hier alles zu lesen, aber hört mir auf mit Hermes.

Habe vor Jahren 2 Fahrräder bestellt. Sollten mit Hermes kommen. Da an dem anvisierten Tag niemand zu Hause war, habe ich mir extra einen Tag Urlaub genommen. Die Kartons waren einfach für die Nachbarn unzumutbar. 

Aber es kam niemand. Anrufe waren zwecklos. So ging es dann 3-4 Tage. Immer wieder angerufen, niemand konnte mir sagen wo die Kartons bleiben. 

Und jetzt kommt der Oberhammer. Es klinkelt mein Telefon. Es meldet sich das Auslieferungsdebot von Hermes, 20 KM Entfernt von mir, mit den Worten: "Das wir sie noch erreichen....". Hallo? Alles klar?

Die Dame am Telefon:"Wir würden gerne wissen, wann Sie die Fahrräder abholen können?" 

Ich dachte, ich wär im falschen Film. Dann sagte ich, dass ich hier schon 4 Tage darauf warte. Sie erklärte mir dann, das eine Zustellung nicht möglich ist, da sie kein Auto haben, wo die Kartons hineinpassen.

Könnt ihr euch das Vorstellen?

Ich konnt es mir nur schwer.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

So, habe hier einen kleinen Nachtrag zu 

meinem Beitrag und GLS...

Ich habe ja zwei Paket erwartet. Nun, bei zwei Paketen muß man ja nicht auf einmal bekommen, ist ja auch ok.

Heute mal beim Versender angerufen. Die mir eine Mail mit Paketnummer geschickt. Im Internet dann gesehen: das Paket wurde am *26.10 *im GLS-Shop vom o.a. Fahrer abgegeben!!!

Nach dieser Zeit müßte das Paket schon längst wieder als "_nicht zugestellt_" wieder ausgebucht worden sein!

So, da angerufen und dem Shopbetreiber bescheid gesagt das ich heute Nachmittag vorbei komme...

Und welch Überraschung: Das Paket war *nicht* da! Im Internet ist es aber noch als "_im Shop abgeben_" eingetragen....

Jetzt bekommen wohl der Shopbetreiber und/oder der Fahrer ein Erklärungsproblem|supergri

GLS und der Versender sind informiert.

Nachtrag: Beim Versander ist das Paket als "*zugestellt beim Empfänger*" gemeldet worden!!


----------



## robert 81 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

GLS schmeißt mir die Sachen einfach vor die Tür und haut ab.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*



robert 81 schrieb:


> GLS schmeißt mir die Sachen einfach vor die Tür und haut ab.



Kleiner Tip: die Beschwerde-Hotline oder Mailadresse kannste vergessen... Direkt bei dem für dich zuständigen Depot anrufen/vorbei fahren.

Problem: die Telefonnummern dürfen von den Shopbetreibern nicht rausgegeben werden.

Wer die Nummer vom Depot Polch haben will --> PN an mich, vllt könnt ihr da weitere Nummern erfragen.


----------



## porbeagle (9. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

Die Dame am Telefon:"Wir würden gerne wissen, wann Sie die Fahrräder abholen können?" 

Ich dachte, ich wär im falschen Film. Dann sagte ich, dass ich hier schon 4 Tage darauf warte. Sie erklärte mir dann, das eine Zustellung nicht möglich ist, da sie kein Auto haben, wo die Kartons hineinpassen. 

Könnt ihr euch das Vorstellen? 

Ich konnt es mir nur schwer.[/QUOTE] 


Ja, kann ich weil die armen Schweine die für Hermes fahren Ihre eigenen Autos benutzen müssen.Die Fahrer sind im normal Fall auch nicht direkt bei Hermes angestellt.
Ich seh bei uns nur Polos Baujahr 1943 mit ausgebauter Rückbank das wenigstens etwas reingeht.

Bei GLS hab ich eine Fahrerin aus Albanien die steht kurz vorm Amoklauf und früher kam die DHL um die Pakete zu holen heute kommt ein Türkischer Subunternehmer der ist aber nur der Subler von einem anderen Türken.
Samstags kam eine Deutsche Spedition im Auftrag der DHL die haben aufgehört weil es sich nicht rechnet was kommt jetzt ?
Der Subler eines Sublers... der erzählt mir immer wie kaputt er ist weil er bereits morgens um 3.30 eine Fahrt an die Belgische Grenze auf dem Buckel hat.

Egal für welche Firma der Fahrer ist eine arme Sau.


----------



## u-see fischer (27. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Paketzusteller*

DPD

Im I-net etwas bestellt, erster Zustellversuch von DPD schlug leider fehl, Ich mußte am samstag kurzfristig weg und war daher zum Zeitpunkt der Anlieferung nicht zu hause.

Heute früh beim Zahnarzt gewesen, nachdem ich beim DPD hochgelobte Live Tracking gesehen habe, dass der Paketzusteller bereits im Ort ist und nur wenige Paket vor meinem ausliefern mußte, habe ich zu hause gewartet.

Konnte zuschauen wie der Zusteller meiner Adresse immer näher kam, als noch 2 Paket vor meinem auf dem Wagen waren, wurde die Zahl plötzlich wieder auf 3 erhöht. Kurze Zeit später hatte mein Paket erneut einen Status "Zustellversuch nicht erfolgreich" .#q |gr:

Habe DPD eine Mail geschrieben, Antwort steht immer noch aus.#q


----------

